

UN study on male intimate partner violence in South Asia [Lancet, PDF] - r0h1n
http://download.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/langlo/PIIS2214109X13700743.pdf

======
r0h1n
# Standardised population-based household surveys across 10,000+ men aged
18–49 years in nine sites in Bangladesh, China, Cambodia, Indonesia, Sri
Lanka, and Papua New Guinea

# The prevalence of physical or sexual IPV perpetration, or both, varied by
site, between 25·4% (190/746; rural Indonesia) and 80·0% (572/714;
Bougainville, Papua New Guinea). When multiple emotional or economic abuse was
included, the prevalence of IPV perpetration ranged from 39·3% (409/1040; Sri
Lanka)to 87·3% (623/714; Bougainville, Papua New Guinea).

And as interpreted by Bloomberg
([http://www.bloomberg.com/news/print/2013-09-10/one-in-
four-m...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/print/2013-09-10/one-in-four-men-
surveyed-in-asian-study-say-they-raped.html))

>>One in 10 men said they had raped a woman who wasn’t their partner, the
researchers found. When partners were included, the figure rose to 24 percent.
Just under half of the perpetrators said they had raped more than one woman.

